# FSA K-Force Light=NOT 660 grams.



## sonyisdope (Mar 14, 2007)

For a 175mm with 52/38 chainrings, it is 732. Eh, what can you do?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

sonyisdope said:


> For a 175mm with 52/38 chainrings, it is 732. Eh, what can you do?


The 660g claimed weight is for 50/34T set with 170mm cranks. I think those come in @ 686g or arond there.

FSA is know to have higher weights than they advertise. BUT that seems a bit high even for them. I assumed just a hair under 700g for that size.

The regular K-Force with a53/39T in 172.5 are 762g

Still light though. But Camy RECORD come in lighter as well/. So that's what I am going for next.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

DIRT BOY said:


> The 660g claimed weight is for 50/34T set with 170mm cranks. I think those come in @ 686g or arond there.
> 
> FSA is know to have higher weights than they advertise. BUT that seems a bit high even for them. I assumed just a hair under 700g for that size.
> 
> ...


My Tokens with 50-34 rings were 725g
Not bad for the price. I paid $230 including the bb.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I think mine came in at 687g for everything- all the washers, bolts, rings, etc- it was a 172.5 w/ 50/34 rings. I then played WW and dropped-- 17g by removing the alu sleeve for the BB, switched out the chainrings 50t was 107g and the 34t was 37g for my extralite octaramp rings, which are 67g and 29g, so saved 17, 40 and 8 for 65g saving so my crankset is coming in at about 622g for everything.

Holy crap, that means I saved about 80g over my previous setup, that's 3/16 of a pound-- hey, when the bike is under 13lbs, you take what you can get!


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

My 50/34 170mm K-Force Lights weigh 563g for the crank arms, rings, fixing bolt & washers (in other words, the complete crank assembly inc. all hardware.) Adding the ceramic MegaExo BB at 94g brings my total to 657g, so in my case I got lucky and they actually overstated the weight. (Usually its the other way around.)


----------

